# -

## admin

[IMGLINK]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2145/28662256.jpg[/IMGLINK]
  350              "  , ,    ".       ,     ,  ,   , , , ,  . 
³  ,        ,        .                 ,   ,           . 
 ,           ,  .  ""     .  (""), .  (""), .  ("  , "), .  ("    "), .  (" "), .  ("  , ,   "), .  (" ")    . 
  ? 
    ,   ?       ,   ,  糺    ? 
            (1777-1846).   1839   "  "      ",  ".  . ,     1625 ,             1637 .    .       '     .        -. 
        .    ,   䳿   ,       .     .        ,      ,      .    . 
              .       ,         .     ,   . ϳ     .      ,     .     .  ,     ,     . ϳ       '        .    .   - .         .      . 
     ,     .  60-  XX .     (1919-1968),    " ",  y      ,      . ³    ,      1973   .  (  "      ", ., 1973,   " "). 
  : "˳       ' ,   18 .         ,  :     ,    ,   ,        ,     ,        ,       ,   .   ;  ,  - ,      ,      .

----------


## admin

(  - A. )   ,    ,         ,      : "   (   - .):         ". 
               ,        . 
         ". 
       ﳿ  ,                -  .   1649 .  1658 .     ,   - ,      .         . 
... 䳿    1652 .   .   1652 .            ϳ ,            .  ,         " ". ...           1652        .       "  ",    . 
       , "  ,   "  "... " ,        ,          ,     "  " (,       )". 
     .          VI .      (  " ³ "  1649 )    ,     .         볿   . 12    : , , , , , , , , , ,       .   ,            (,     ),  "  "    ,      . ֳ         .  " ³ "  1649          -   .  '      .   1668           ,       .        ,   ,  ,  ,       . . 
   ,                .  1688-1690 .   . 
ֳ     ,     .   1652       ,        1691-1700 .  i    . 
   ,   ,  -    (⳺),  1668-1669 .    ѳ,        .        i . ⳺. 
      1649 .       ʳ . 
ֳ,   , ,  ,      V .            ,    䳿 18  1652 . 
  ,    ,    ,    ;      ;  ,      .

----------


## admin

,         VII . ³,     ,      ,  1638 .  ,   1648 .   ,          1651 . 
...      1649 .,      ,     ,       ,   ,  .         " -",      1638 .    ,       ,           .   ,    1638 .       -   -     .      -       . 
  i,               ,     ,  .  ""   VII .   ,    .    ,  ,   ,   .    (, , )            . 
          -       . 
                 ,      . ...              .,         ? ,     ,        " ³ ".          : "  ". 
 ,       1649   1650 .    16    ,     ,     ,     .         ,                    .         ,       ,             .            ,           -   .   ,      ,                     .  ,   ǳ       ': " ".         .  .      . : "           ,       ".     ,   - ,   - . ,       ,   .  , '   "i",    1649 . .         . -: "     ,   ,    ,  : ,   .     ,   ,  ...". г , ,  '    "".         ǳ ,           . 
  ,       ,    ,           . , ,  , ,   ,            '        . ,  .

----------


## admin

1649 .     ,       .     - (    , 1637-1638 .),              ,   1641 . ϳ          ,    .    1649 .      ,              .                 . 
     . ³            1658 .    .         : "  ,  ".  ,  ,   ,          .   1708 .  . 
     1637-1638 .,     -          .  1834        ,         .         : _,  ,  , 
        . 
       . 
  ,   ._        " ",       . 
  ,      1637 .   ,   ,     " "  ,        .     ,  . ,     ,     "",  "". 
 ,                   : "  ...      ,  ,   ,  ,   '     . .  ".   " ",   , ,    .         1638 . 
 
ϳ         ,  ,  ,  "  ,     ...    ".     10  ,   ,      ,  ,    1637 .          . 
䳿 1638 ,         ,              , ,           ,     . ϳ      : _ :  ,  , 
    , 
   , 
    ._     ,       ,     ,     ,   򳺿  . 
  1652      . ϳ   ,       ,       ' ,  ,         ,   .    " ,    ,  ".     .     (  ,   1652 .)    .             .

----------


## admin

. ϳ      ,                .  ,   , '  (  ) ,   27  1652 . - "    '".   ""           '   . 
³,       '   ,        .       -      ,    '         .          ,     . 
 "",     '   '         -        , ,   ,        ,    -    ("       ..."),         . 
               ,      ,    (  )       . 
      1649 ., '       .         : "  ". ϳ ,        ,       . ³,      ,    -  , , ,   .       ,    1649       ,  ,     . 
      , '    ,            .   ,  ,  ,  ;  ,  ,  ;  ,  ;  ,     .       ,   .        ,      ,         쳿.  ,    ,       ,          . ,     '   ( ,         ),        '    .             XIX .,            ,       ? ? 
           .  1833    "  "  : "   ,          ,      ,            ". 
      XIX .,  .   " ",     "  ",      .      , , , , ,    :  ,  -',  ,  ,  -,  ,  ,  -,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   , ,    .

----------


## admin

,   ,     ,   '    ,  ,  . 
         ,     .            i    뺺   .  糿,  "", "", " ",    " "      .   . 뺺    (   . 뺺   )          . 
      ,     . ³,         .  VII .    ( 1603-1605   1687-1688 .)   .  VIII .         (1690-1737   " ".   ,       '      . 
           100 ' (      ),   ,   .   . , '   ,  - "-" (  1812 .     . ),     ,    "   ".         ,          .             "  , ". 
  ,  .                , ,  ,      .     .                    (1791-1845). ͳ ,   .      ,       20 ' (    "ǳ- "),        . .   ,     .       ,   ,    .   ",  "    糿 ,     ,         . 
                 .             .    : _    ; 
     , 
   ?    , 
    !_   ,       ,     , '      ,   . 
       "³ ", "  ", "   ", "  ", "  "... 
 ,  ,     ,     : _     , 
  ; 
     , 
  . 
 
  ; 
 
  . 
 
   , 
 
ĳ곿 ... 
 ... ҳ   !___

----------

